# Chemical sterilization, what are your thoughts?



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ark sciences is coming out with a worlds first FDA approved, injectable sterilant aimed at male dogs and cats. Its a natural based substance made up of zinc gluconate and arginine with little side effects and costing around $6 per shot and will be available starting March 2012. Overall, it seems like a pretty good idea, but I would still like to see some long term effects of this drug on animals. 


Thoughts? Comments?
Esterilsol For Neutering -- FAQ -- Ark Sciences ( Zinc Gluconate Neutralized by Arginine--FDA approved as Neutersol in 2003)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, it sounds fantastic - no operations. That would be cool.

however, you have to worry about pain?? The scar tissue that is created to block the tubes has to be created because there was severe injury to the tubes in the first place. I wonder how that process feels to a dog. 

They say the testes can't feel pain, just the shot injections if administered carefully. If that's true, and the shot costs $6, that would be incredibly cheap.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds amazing in theory, but like you said, I'm sort of concerned about any long term effects.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

interesting....


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

that would be so awsome!!!
*prays theres no painful side effects or harmful long term effects*


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice idea, and very cheap like others have said I would wait until there was some long term studies done.

One question though
The FDA deals with human food and drugs. What do they have to do with Dogs?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

That could have a HUGE impact on our feral speuter programs. Where there almost zero options with adopting/fostering animals, the majority are trap and release. I think in those cases the benefits would far outweigh any potential risks.

Especially where all the rescue groups depend solely on fundraising and donations. Even in the cases where speuters are done for owners who could not otherwise afford the traditional spay/neuter. People might be more able to be more proactive and prevent unwanted litters before we step in to help out.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Hahahaha....If I found out they had no serious long term effects, watch out. I'd keep a couple of the shots in my glove compartment in my car and any intact escaped dog I see... *poke*

>

As everyone has already pointed out, I too am concerned about potential long term side effects. I'd have to look into this drug a lot more...My main concern is putting a chemical in the body that can destroy organ function so easily and well...What else can it harm?


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Hmmm interesting in theory, however if the testes are still there...the dogs can still develop prostate cancer and/or testicular cancer. And what about the hormones? Will they still produce testosterone so issues with aggression?


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

If it is indeed very safe that would be AWESOME.




> Hmmm interesting in theory, however if the testes are still there...


That's the exact reason I WOULD want to do it, those hormones are important during growth and maturation. If the shot is so cheap then you could have that done before sexual maturity to prevent litters but still have the hormones to prevent bone cancers and whatnot. Then once the dog is completely done growing at 2-3 years you could go and have the neuter done to prevent things like testicular cancer. I don't believe having testicles causes aggression...except perhaps same sex aggression between dogs. 

I had always liked the thought of getting the dog a vasectomy instead of a neuter so that he still has his hormones for the benefits they provide, but then if you wanted to get the neuter later for the benefits that provides you'd have to put the dog through a second surgery and both would be expensive. Plus finding a vet who does vasectomies is really hard. This, if it's truly safe and effective, would solve this problem. One neuter surgery later in life, no worry about puppies before that.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Sounds to good to be true. It would have to be around awhile and medicaly proven before I would trust it.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Wow like everyone else I wonder about the long term effects. I would have to see more research on this one before I would do this procedure. Sounds really so non invasive though. I just have my concerns and wonders!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yea, this could have a huge impact on the stray/feral control and hopefully with make a significant impact on euthanasia rates in shelters, but it can only be administered by vets. Maybe they'll offer clinics to general public like they do with microchipping which will make it more efficient. 

If I had a choice, I'd pick this option for animals and reserve castration for idiots that dump their animals at the shelters.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I don't know. I don't neuter my boys anyway but I am with CavePaws' last sentence. What else could it destroy?


----------

